# They're here !! Titan x Towhee puppies



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! They are precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are precious! I am so jealous of you right now! Give them tons of kisses and love!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so so cute! Looking forward to watching them grow.
Is the red one Jodie's????


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - once their ears open, maybe we should start calling 'Phoenix, oh Phoenix' and see which one come running 



hotel4dogs said:


> so so cute! Looking forward to watching them grow.
> Is the red one Jodie's????


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

'Phoenix' and his brothers and sisters are beautiful and I am delighted to hear they are all happy and healthy as well as their mama....  Thank you for sharing your news and your photos, so wonderful!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures as they grow!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How exciting! Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

They are beautiful, looking forward to watch them grow!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, they are so cute


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

For anyone who may be wondering, Barb just responded to a question asked on Facebook about what colors these pups will mature into that:

_They are all going to be very dark. One male is a tad "redder", one male will be dark with light undershading, the rest will all be shades of dark gold_


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They are sooo adorable.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So so beautiful. I have a super sweet spot for the red heads (but I'm fickle and love all the colors too!). Will be eager to watch them grow.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats! So cute!


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

Congratulations! As an owner of a Sunfire dog, Dawson, my heart dog that passed away almost a year ago, I am enjoying seeing pictures of Sunfire puppies again. It does not seem that long ago we were looking at his litter of puppies at Barb's place, trying to pick one out. Barb nailed the coloring for my little red boy from the beginning and he was a beautiful red with blonde undertone and highlights. I am so gonna enjoy watching these pups get bigger through your postings! So exciting!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Adorable little munchkins!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Beautiful new family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! They are all sooo cute!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats and welcome little ones!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

It is wonderful to see a beautiful litter while so young as we rarely get to see such! What beautiful babes and please continue to post as they grow so we can all enjoy.


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful family .. congrats


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, beautiful babies.

I'm a huge fan of the Reds, love them.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

woo!! congrats! i can't wait to see this litter grow up esp since they are dark i love me some dark goldens.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats! They're beautiful. Just think of all the joy those little guys and gals are gonna bring!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*a mama's love*

for her puppy ...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

D'awwwww this is so dang adorable. Makes me want to cuddle them and smell their delicious puppy breath.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Awwwww, the picture of Towhee with her baby is beyond adorable. Congratulations Towhee, Titan, and the proud grandparents too!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Towhee looks like an amazing mother!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awww, little sausages! They're so cute. Looking forward to watching them grow!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful mama....and CUTE little puppies. They are darling.....Congratulations


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> for her puppy ...


Beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

They're precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, they are so cute  Mom looks so proud of her perfect little sweethearts! Looking forward to following their journeys.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Can you feed me?*

a little blurry but I think this is adorable - poor pup is bound for disappointment if he's looking for mother's milk and not snuggling 

4 days old Oct 16 2013


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg--So darn cute!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sooo sweet. They have beautiful colouring


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

AWWWW!!! They are already so much bigger than their first day!! Great job momma!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the pictures of the adorable babies! Keep them coming!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Oct 18 2013: 6 days old*

pigment has started coming in 

I reduced the resolution on this camera so while not as sharp as they might be, I think they should be uploadable to GRF more easily. I did not visit yesterday so do not know when the pigment started coming in but my Towhee girl is getting more relaxed too.

I hope to trim up Towhee's feet & nails this weekend and judging by the close up pic, the pups may need their first trim as well .... Barb is travelling to the Nationals so I suspect I will be doing a lot of nails in the coming weeks LOL


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

gorgeous babies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update! So fun to see their little toes turned up like that nursing  they sure do have lovely coloring. I hope someday I get to have a Golden who's a redhead. Have fun with all those pedicures, tell them how good they have to be in the future....!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful! They are going to have some gorgeous coats.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Goodness,they are just adorable!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow that color is beautiful. she looks like a great mom. thanks for the pictures


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins, Barb predicted that 2 will be red, the rest will be dark golden while 1 of the dark goldens will have lighter feathering.

The pups are kept in a somewhat dark bedroom for the first few weeks (to help simulate a natural den) so the pictures really do not truly show their coloring - the flashed pictures come closer but I don't really like using flash all that often. They are beautiful as is my Towhee girl (okay I am biased LOL)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful babies and Momma, Thank You for the pictures and update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The babies are just gorgeous and so precious. 

Thanks for sharing pictures with us all, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Love the pics. Congratulations! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I love teeny puppy toes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful pups! I love their colouring, we have a dark golden here ourselves. And the puppy pics are keeping me tided over for our next little golden bundle of joy, born Sept 29! Only 5 more weeks!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats!! What gorgeous babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oooh, my new favourite thread!! 

Take it from me, the little red heads are loads of fun! They can be drama queens (see my first few threads on adventures in crate-training... "I'm DYYYYYYING...") but worth every second. It all goes so quickly. 

They are SO cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Spa Day*

Boomer's Dawn and I spent the morning spoiling Towhee and giving the pups their first nail trim. Towhee had her nails, feet and ears done, she was combed and brushed, a few matts had to be trimmed but her tail and butt look fairly good (I know she will continue shedding out but for today she receives a good spoiling - Thank you again Boomer's Dawn). We swapped the puppies toys out and then started trimming nails. Then pictures and into the basket so we could tell who was done - Towhee btw was very interested in that basket since it usually hold just for training special toys and there were her pup pups !!

Boomers Dawn held the pups while I did nails and took pictures - as requested by Titan1  Not crystal clear but cute!! The light is still somewhat dim in the puppy room.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so much sadness on the forum lately, so happy to see a thread like this that just gives me wall to wall smiles


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

oh boy oh boy oh boy!! i just love those cute little faces!! i am totally in love so i know you guys must be as well. their color is beautiful. thanks for sharing as always.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Precious! They are beautiful!


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

Uh oh, Boomer's Dawn....better watch out or Dee Dee will have a "sister" or "brother" coming home if you continue to hang out with these cuties. So beautiful and LOVE those red heads! 

Nancye


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

They are so precious! Congratulations Towhee!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Guess I was doing too much "oohing and ahhing" - Mr. Wakefield just gave me a dirty look and practically jumped on top of me on the sofa. Gorgeous pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Best Friends Forever (BFF)*

10 day old sleeping Titan x Towhee pups


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh gosh! They are just the cutest things!! Y'all must be the proudest parents.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG--so cute!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Adorable, just so sweet!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh soo sweet


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a great thread, thank you so so much for updating us with baby photos. I am in love with their noses and gorgeous coloring. Can't wait to see their eyes opening. So precious....


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

This is my new fave thread too! Towhee is such a nice girl and her puppies are beautiful. I too love the little feeties and it was fun seeing the variety in colors and ear shapes/sizes and the different little personalities already. 
Love them <3


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Oct 23 2013: 11 Days old*

New toys to explore and the mama lunch bar is filling up - a few shots from today after the pool was cleaned, before soft bedding was put down but after the new toys were added


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*and a shot with size perspective*

and a shiny Towhee


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the photo of the two pups kissing!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

That color of theirs always gets me, they are going to be beautiful pups just like their mom. The picture of them kissing is adorable! I can't wait for when they start exploring and those little eyes open up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Pictures! It's so fun watching them grow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay !!! Their eyes are starting to open.

Boooo - no camera today


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

YAY!!!! How's Momma Towhee doing?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

They look like they're coming along really well. It's amazing that Towhee can nourish all 8 of those pups. What does she have to eat to keep up with their needs? When will they start getting some puppy mush?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mama Towhee is doing great  She is happy, her tail is wagging and she is ready & waiting for me when I get there - heaven forbid I play with the older dogs or puppies before getting to her!! Woof Woof Woof

Her weight is good, her coat is clean and shiny and she is bright eyed - I confess to worrying some with her being on kibble 24/7 but I think I may have found the right combination to prevent dirty, ***** ears (Fromm's Puppy (grain free) and Purina Pro Plan Puppy; neither of which are large breed since she needs the full caloric content)

She was less willing to let me leave this noon - usually she harumphs me as she lies down with her babies, today she kept asking me to come back and give more mama massages so she is probably starting to think of the pups being on food other than her LOL But she is still diligent & loving.

She was even ignoring 'the evil cat' while I was there - the cat was also walking back & forth so apparently they have reached a truce of sorts 




Brave said:


> YAY!!!! How's Momma Towhee doing?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

YAY!!!!! That sounds amazing! I'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful golden babies  they're so precious.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is already up to over 8 cups of food a day and as mentioned, it is not Large Breed so it should have additional calories. Her weight is good and her coat is soft and shiny so hopefully we can keep ahead of her nutritional needs. I anticipate she will start needing even more food for the next week as the pups continue to grow and still need to nurse for all their nutrition.

The pups will start on a thinned puppy gruel a week from this Saturday - when they are 3 weeks old. Which will really help my Towhee girl  

PS: The pups can be transitioned to Large Breed before going home but Towhee needs full calories and nutrition. I hope no-one reading this in the future takes it to mean golden puppies should not be on Large Breed Puppy - they should be. 



TheZ's said:


> They look like they're coming along really well. It's amazing that Towhee can nourish all 8 of those pups. What does she have to eat to keep up with their needs? When will they start getting some puppy mush?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for explaining Towhee's needs as I was wondering too. Know that nursing full time, 8 beautiful babies, can pull her down fast. I must confess that this is the first thread I look at each day. Just amazed with the pups and how they look as newborns. I'm in love with these babes! Their coloring and daily changes are a wonder to me. 

Know this daily posting must be a pain, but really, really enjoy seeing their progress. Again, I am in love and can imagine the smell of all the wonderful puppy breath. Good job Towhee!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Two weeks old*

and their eyes are open - they are squiggly so getting pictures was 'interesting' -- some colors are off due to lighting


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They're so beautiful...similar and yet distinctive. It's interesting how some look wrinkled and textured and the last one looks so smooth... I would love to hold one for a while...I hope you are enjoying them a lot! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Number 5 is my fav picture  you can feel the softness of his fur as he snuggles into my palm (might be a girl; I never check). Most were trying to head towards the sunshine behind them as fast as their little legs would carry them - there is a double slider on the other side of the bed which I had placed towels on to protect the comforter. That was some seriously bright light streaming in.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Happy Joy Joy   

One of the 'priority' people we were holding a puppy for just made it official    

Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Did Jodie cave? Phoenix?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the new pictures, they are so beautiful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - were you taking bets? LOL

Honestly, the person who made it official should be the person to announce :wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey: but happy, happy, joy joy




lhowemt said:


> Did Jodie cave? Phoenix?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And look at how good I've been, I've been secretly keeping up with this thread without commenting once until now! :doh:
I really thought I could resist....

Flip's going to have a little brother


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> And look at how good I've been, I've been secretly keeping up with this thread without commenting once until now! :doh:
> 
> Flip's going to have a little brother


Oh my goodness congrats!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I am sorry, you are right! (Said while foot is in mouth....). Please forgive my faux pas....

That teaser was just too much to bear, especially after seeing sweet Flip. He reminds me of my bridge girl Hazel, so full of life -- NOW! 

Yay!!!! Congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you had asked me Friday morning, there was no way I was getting a puppy. Friday night I was considering. Saturday night I emailed the breeder to say I wanted one!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Jodie, you caved..and SO glad you did! What an exciting time and gracious how much fun we will all have being able to keep at least one of the litter here to watch grow. Each pup is outstanding and can't believe you can see their coats already growing. Doing such a Happy Dance for the Louisiana crew. Congratulations a truly beautiful pup will be coming your way.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There is at least one forum member keeping quiet about his future boy from this litter .....   

He was on the list from day 1 and called within a few days of birth to confirm his boy so I do believe he offers an outstanding home as well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - was that before or after you learned they have had nails trimmed twice already 



Loisiana said:


> If you had asked me Friday morning, there was no way I was getting a puppy. Friday night I was considering. Saturday night I emailed the breeder to say I wanted one!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Now I'm going to need name help!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*For when they start playing*

I stopped at Petco to train Faelan (was asked to be an instructor there hmmm might be a way to help the training/showing budget) and picked up a few toys for when the pups first start playing. Okay I picked up a couple of toys for the crew as well,


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well phoenix is meant to be, is it not? Nicknames - nix, Nixy, phoney (feeny), nixashark, the kraken........

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> If you had asked me Friday morning, there was no way I was getting a puppy. Friday night I was considering. Saturday night I emailed the breeder to say I wanted one!


I bet it was the snuggling you got with Titan last week. .I bet he whispered in your ear...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> There is at least one forum member keeping quiet about his future boy from this litter .....
> 
> He was on the list from day 1 and called within a few days of birth to confirm his boy so I do believe he offers an outstanding home as well.


Would love to express my thanks to him too! I am also very excited he is getting a puppy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, I am thinking of splurging for these pup pups

Puppy agility equipment: Tunnel, tire, baby teeter, baby dogwalk. Decisions Decisions

Pups R Us


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

VERY HAPPY to see the news here about Jodie<:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just saw him on the Sunfire FB page checking out puppy pictures  




Titan1 said:


> Would love to express my thanks to him too! I am also very excited he is getting a puppy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> So, I am thinking of splurging for these pup pups
> 
> Puppy agility equipment: Tunnel, tire, baby teeter, baby dogwalk. Decisions Decisions
> 
> Pups R Us



Get them some metal toys! These pups want to love to carry around metal!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope he announces himself soon too....  

I'm going through all the guys on this forum who this could be....


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> So, I am thinking of splurging for these pup pups
> 
> Puppy agility equipment: Tunnel, tire, baby teeter, baby dogwalk. Decisions Decisions
> 
> Pups R Us


Just a thought, although you are probably way ahead of me on this. I made a cheap teeter for Pearl with a piece of plywood and PVC. Just stuff I had around. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Umm, they need teeth to carry metal heeheeheee

Maybe when they're 6 or 7 weeks you could remind me and I'll put a few older scent articles in with them???? of course they might learn foot kicking & mouthing ... tea balls and tins would probably require supervision.. suggestions?



Loisiana said:


> Get them some metal toys! These pups want to love to carry around metal!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Get them some metal toys! These pups want to love to carry around metal!


Jodie, When Mighty came home I got him on canning rings.. used to play fetch and he still loves metal..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I have thought about a wooden dowel and plank. Maybe some pretty paint and decals for footing... the dogwalk I'm not so sure I like the gaps in the pictures, puppy feet are small. I think the teeter is most important for the rocking motion.



lhowemt said:


> Just a thought, although you are probably way ahead of me on this. I made a cheap teeter for Pearl with a piece of plywood and PVC. Just stuff I had around.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations Jodie, I also saw that you and Flip had a great trip. Quite a week for you  I am so excited and hope you all will keep us in the loop on all the fun. I won't have a new puppy for a long, long time so it is good to live vicariously!!! This is awesome!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, I think I have gone through all the men on the forum and wonder which is going to be the Proud Poppa of one of the babes. Really hope he doesn't keep us in suspense for long..I can't stand it!

Just so very happy there will be some new puppies with our previous forum family. Another generation of fun, I am happy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it Danny?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No, it is not Danny LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't think so, but stranger things have happened. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Did you win the bet ? teeheehee 

No faux pas involved, I was hoping she (Jodie) would pop into the thread 




lhowemt said:


> Oh I am sorry, you are right! (Said while foot is in mouth....). Please forgive my faux pas....
> 
> That teaser was just too much to bear, especially after seeing sweet Flip. He reminds me of my bridge girl Hazel, so full of life -- NOW!
> 
> ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I can't keep a secret longer than 45 seconds!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Is it Brian, (Tippy)?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - no, not Brian either.

He is not a frequent poster on the forum and I believe he is busy making plans for his pup to be.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is he an obedience person? 

Ambika.... Richard.... Gdgli... ????


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, none of them either. He does obedience, rally and therapy dog work and is having a blast with all of them.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

ahh the suspense is killing me! I've been reading trying to figure it out but i can't.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He'll step forward in his own time I'm sure


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:bowl:Well, I hope he is enjoying driving us all crazy!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If it makes you guys feel better, I know his real name, but have no idea what his forum name is!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I know I know I know I know!
At least I think I do but I am not going to open my big mouth this time......
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the pictures!!!! And the new toys!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Does he have goldens right now? Or a different breed?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He has a golden


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Is it Mike, (FlyKelley)?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I was wondering if it wasn't FlyKelley too?? Wonder if he knows he is driving us crazy guessing??


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

My Intel says no. Squirm ---this is fun!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know who it is!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am just seeing this and catching up. The pups are adorable!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Max's Dad...or Hank?? Both could use another dog!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Dang, my aspirations as a private detective are shot. My guess is wrong....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jayben? *scratching head*


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Deber said:


> Max's Dad...or Hank?? Both could use another dog!


I was thinking Max's Dad too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG, the suspense is killing me. This was the first thread I checked this morning  Someone said our mystery man doesn't post much though. Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies*

CONGRATS TO Mom and the pups!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I know who it is!


Well, that is so, like, not fair! to say that and then nothing more! :bowl:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Rofl... I know his real name and have forgotten his forum name..duh...
I know I am thrilled and honored he is taking one..yeah for great homes!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So.... did this person post anything related to dog sports in the past year? 

Or anything at all...?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

COME OUT, COME OUT, whoever you are???? Please!!!!


----------



## sweetangle (Oct 28, 2013)

I would like to know - are boys better or Girls.. looking to give My 15 yr old son his dream a Goldie he's named before we buy.. I am in ontario,Canada and looking for a respected breader.. Help please

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few milestones for the pups this coming weekend 

If I get my nail polish in (sparkly girlie colors and manly gothic colors) they will be color identified after having some light clipping done. If I don't get the polish in time, my color choices may change LOL This is usually not done until 7 weeks at Sunfire but we have had requests so .... Boomers Dawn has graciously agreed to help out again  and lend nail polish if mine do not arrive on time.

And visitors, upon request, will be able to actually see the pups - not just look in through a slider - pups on the inside with visitors on the deck  Although personally I hope any visitors wait a bit more, 3 weeks still seems kind of fragile to me.

They may be moving to larger quarters soon - 

And drum roll please - their introduction to FOOD happens too  I better not forget my video camera !!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Since I am a "Duh", is the polish for their nails like a poodle (oh my), I am really trying to visualize this.. or a touch on the back of their neck to identify them? I'm trying to get a mental picture here!! What hair are you trimming? I know, I know...Duh!!!

And Hank, if you read where I guessed it might be you getting a pup, well just chalk it up to my love of your girls and their High Achievements! You would be an excellent choice for another!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The plan is (grins they do squirm) to clip a locket of fur in different locations (ie left hip, right hip etc) and put a dab of nail polish in the clipped area - this will allow 2 ways of identifying each pup - blue boy, left hip for example for a male with a left hip clipping with blue nail polish. 

BTW: Towhee is pretty much on unlimited food as we protect her health this final week before food is introduced - she is probably easily eating 12+ cups a day.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Brilliant way of identification! I do apologize. 

Not surprised at all at how much Towhee is eating. She will come through this in much better condition than most females. This birthing and raising puppies is hard work! Know she will be glad when those little fatties can start eating on their own. Have the pups started struggling to stand? Once up and about is when my puppy fever goes into high gear. They are so cute as they discover their new world.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No apologies needed  I was frankly taken aback with how much paint was on Faelan since I never knew this was a way to identify them LOL So I will use less nail polish with the clippings acting as a backup for sending puppy pictures along with the puppies when they go home.

Towhee's pups are moving quite quickly and standing - I almost caught one in a photo of him standing on his hind legs to reach up to the milk bar while Towhee was standing - I wasn't quick enough with the camera and he was not quite strong enough yet LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

:--big_grin:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip was purple collar, left hip


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh how am I ever going to get any work done ever again??


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations Loisiana! I bet Flip is going to love his new brother/sister! They are really cute!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to know who the other forum member is who is getting a puppy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No purple boy for you this time if my polish comes in on time (ordered from Amazon)

Since I can never seem to remember to check boy/girl my current plan is ‘girlie colors’ versus ‘manly colors’ LOL so I don’t need to check when people want to know if lil red is a boy or a girl J

Boys: Brown, Black, Blue, Green, White (not manly but not feminine either) 

Girls: Pink, Yellow, Purple



Loisiana said:


> Flip was purple collar, left hip


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunrise are _you_ keeping a puppy???


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bertie had hot pink nail polish on his butt (puppy name was "Butt"). 

Is Jodie sure she doesn't want a pink puppy?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no plans to at this time.

These pups will all have so much potential and deserve more time and expertise than I can offer them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Oh how am I ever going to get any work done ever again??


So yeah...I just used my planning period to create a sunfire puppy music video instead of grading papers and working on lesson plans...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ina said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum.
> I have a two year old female Golden Retriever and I am concern about her weight.
> She weighs little over 75 pounds. Is that healthy?
> Ina


Excellent! Can you turn getting a puppy into a teachable experience? LOL!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so excited for these terrific milestones!! Keep up the great work Towhee!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the mystery puppy person an obedience person??? This is going to bug me…..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

haha Towhee  Puppies can nurse while you're standing now  I have proof on videotape - well if it came out all right. Puppies seem to take after mama since they surely let their desires be known!

Yes, the mystery puppy owner-to-be is an obedience person


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> haha Towhee  Puppies can nurse while you're standing now  I have proof on videotape - well if it came out all right. Puppies seem to take after mama since they surely let their desires be known!
> 
> Yes, the mystery puppy owner-to-be is an obedience person


One more clue to the mystery! Who could it be???


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Will the new Sunrise Puppy Daddy pleeeaaasse step forward and show yourself????!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> haha Towhee  Puppies can nurse while you're standing now  I have proof on videotape - well if it came out all right. Puppies seem to take after mama since they surely let their desires be known!
> 
> Yes, the mystery puppy owner-to-be is an obedience person


Video!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> Will the new Sunrise Puppy Daddy pleeeaaasse step forward and show yourself????!!!


I second that ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Awwww - puppies 1st video*

Oct 29 2013. 17 days old.

A few things of note: Towhee has her job cut out for her cleaning up after her pups - in the short time this video was made 1 pup had that oh, so serious expression on his face while a few others just peed ... no wonder her breath always smells so marvelous :yuck:

Towhee is eating when she is on the right side of the video and apparently prefers to eat without feeding her pups at the same time 

I finally know why I am always so warm while tending the puppies - it was cool enough today that I could really feel the warmth of the heater(s) under the pool. 

Enjoy  I know I can put down liners for better pics and videos but I prefer the easily cleanable surface of the pool for both Towhee and her caretakers


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Amazing video!!!!!! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

How adorable!!! Enjoyed it very much, (as did Finley....such cute puppy sounds)!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Mommy, da milk bar is too high! They are too sweet, they all look like they will be reds? They are gorgeous!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  

We think 2 will be reds while 5 will be dark gold and the final pup will be dark gold with lighter furnishings


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Such a sweet video and can see how well those little ones can move around, especially when the "Milk Wagon" comes. Such beautiful babies.

You gals are sure Blessed! A special and such a beautiful litter you have


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I've watched that video twice already, they are so adorable especially when mom comes in and those little tails just go crazy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are sooo sweet! Yes, I still think it's cute, even with a 4 month old pup at home!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

What a precious video and a great way to start my day! Kea enjoyed it too, she came over to the computer to investigate why it was making those cute little puppy noises.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet video... that made my morning! I love the squeaky sounds and the squirmy butts. Mama Towhee must be making some very rich milk--those are chubby chubba-wubbas!


----------



## sweetangle (Oct 28, 2013)

These babys are so sweet... soon we will have our Blaze.. not from USA.. but wow your Puppy congrads Gramparents

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm hoping it might be AmbikaGR…. Do I get a prize or something if I'm right?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They're just precious


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No prize : but it is not AmbikaGR either



nolefan said:


> Ok, I'm hoping it might be AmbikaGR…. Do I get a prize or something if I'm right?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I bet we will all being kicking ourselves for not figuring it out when the mystery person comes forward... Who could it be??????????


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Loved the video - and was enchanted by Wakefield's face as he watched it with me in bed last night. Beautiful pups.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He really does not post much, so I would think it would be close to impossible to unravel the mystery ... sorry ( :bowl::bowl: )




Eowyn said:


> I bet we will all being kicking ourselves for not figuring it out when the mystery person comes forward... Who could it be??????????


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe someone (hint hint hint) could PM him that he's got a lot of ladies in a tizzy here!:curtain:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Has he EVER posted?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Shoot, I thought for sure…. hmmmmm????

He will have to post so we get to see the puppy grow, can you get that as part of the puppy contract ??


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

nolefan said:


> He will have to post so we get to see the puppy grow, can you get that as part of the puppy contract ??


That is the best idea I've heard all day. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Puppy shopping has officially started! Just ordered an ex pen. Wondering if baby boy should have a Snuggle Puppy...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am not sure what a Snuggle Puppy is, but if you are wondering I'd say 'Yes, certainly he will need one' ::



Loisiana said:


> Puppy shopping has officially started! Just ordered an ex pen. Wondering if baby boy should have a Snuggle Puppy...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Snuggle puppies Golden SnugglePuppy


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

That is a wonderful first toy! Awwwww


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I had to run into Petsmart for some cat food tonight. As a result, Phoenix now owns a puppy nylabone, a kong binkie, a stuffed elephant, and a stuffless raccoon.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the video!!!! They are so cute crawling around!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My nail polishes did not come in -- boooo. So I just came back from the drugstore and chose the following colors

Black Boy
Brown Boy
Green Boy
Dk Blue Boy
White Boy

Pink Girl
Purple Girl (may change to red or orange since it might be too close to pink)
Yellow

And because I am kind of, well anal,  I picked up kiddie markers and big index cards so I can divide puppy pictures with their identification - last set of pictures I took shots of the towels but I like identifying by cards better LOL This will be for the puppy people when the pups go home (in theory) and for Michelle, Barb and I until then - yep, meanie us  Identification cards written in colored markers heeheehee


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Do people really wear brown fingernail polish?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Black, green & blue too apparently  Brown is at least a tiny bit natural looking... I was reading a fashion magazine the other day and it was giving tips on how to successfully wear brown lipstick too


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - I feel like I am packing for a trip!! Grooming day, introduction to food day, identification day and hanging out day as Boomers Dawn & I plan to head on up to Sunfire Goldens. 

Let's see, so far I have loaded in the basket:
- Nail polishes, markers & index cards
- 2 dremels fully charged
- Grooming shears, comb & brush for my Towhee girl
- Fluffy type material in case I decide to take group pictures before the pups meet food 
- My good video camera (have a Flip I carry all the time too)
- My good Nikon camera with close up lens mounted 
- Puppy chow that has been soaked over night & just run through the VitaMix
- Freshly washed toys (boy was Faelan disappointed that his 'shopping' didn't work)

I love visiting Towhee but have to confess I will be so happy when Barb & Mike return from their showing vacation tomorrow night  Of course they'll miss out on puppies' first meal. Barb's brother is staying there & a few Sunfire friends are checking in every day as well as myself ; everyone is doing a wonderful job with the puppies! The pictures and video have also been a way of letting Barb & Mike follow the puppies' progress to help ensure everything is well. But still, it will be so good to have them back especially as the Titan x Towhee pups move into their next development phase - socialization and learning their world. 3 weeks already!!

ETA: and just as an FYI, yes there are grooming supplies there but I prefer using my stuff - I don't share my personal combs, brushes, nail supplies etc either since my mom was a nurse and would go ballistic if she caught us sharing brushes etc. I figure the same applies to dogs. And I keep forgetting toys in the dryer when I wash their toys so it is easier to bring my own after washing them LOL And I really don't like rummaging through other peoples' belonging to find linens and things; Barb & Mike tell me to help myself but it just feels wrong - I'd probably never make a good thief <sigh>


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see the results


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip was supposed to show today, but I woke up not feeling well, so I decided to sleep in instead. Now I'm feeling a little better, so I just made Phoenix his puppy spot by pushing back the dining room table against the wall. I'll set up a crate and expen right there where the table was. I have a really open floor plan, so that puts my couch like 8 feet away, for those times I'm home but want him in the pen.

Two weeks ago I'd have said you were insane if you'd told me I'd be getting a puppy this soon. But now that I'm sold on the idea, I start panicking that something is going to happen between now and then to keep me from my Phoenix baby!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I can not wait to see more pictures!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well Jodie - it will not be because he doesn't eat LOL They quite took to the whole eating thing (video upcoming with Towhee barking from outside on the other side of the house! she didn't much care to be so far away and made her opinion well known)

Nails done, puppies clipped and color coded and then the introduction to food. Thank you so much Boomer's Dawn for joining me :wave::wave:




Loisiana said:


> Two weeks ago I'd have said you were insane if you'd told me I'd be getting a puppy this soon. But now that I'm sold on the idea, I start panicking that something is going to happen between now and then to keep me from my Phoenix baby!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The girls Nov 2 2013 at 3 weeks old*

Pink, Purple and yellow


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The boys 3 weeks old Nov 2 2013*

Black, Brown, Green, Blue & White (not necessarily in that order)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*I think they like food*

Their first meal - they had to be woken up but they seemed to enjoy it


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a dream litter !!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are so cute I love them!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Soooooo cute! Brinkley couldn't figure out where all that puppy noise was coming from!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Darn it, I shouldn't have looked, I didn't want to pick favorites!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The pups change by the day, perhaps the hour, so your favorite of today may not be a favorite next time  



Loisiana said:


> Darn it, I shouldn't have looked, I didn't want to pick favorites!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I checked in just to see if there was a puppy update - what reward  The photos are just precious, every one of them is beautiful. 

Fun video, they sure did pick that up quick! I honestly can't believe they've grown so much, seems like they just arrived and they're eating food…

Thank you so, so much for sharing video, it's great to live vicariously


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

oh my goodness!! i am in loooooooooove they are the perfect color and have the most perfect faces.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just adorable, each and every one!!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Each babe is just perfect and so glad I am not having to chose. The video was priceless and amazing how well they did, especially the two who decided to crawl into their bowls. Haaa! So cute. 

What a beautiful litter, each and every one of them - superb!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am thinking today they will not be sleeping when food is delivered 

Jodie - they were fed after having their nails done so hopefully they will be building the imprint that having their nails done = good things coming their way 



Deber said:


> Each babe is just perfect and so glad I am not having to chose. The video was priceless and amazing how well they did, especially the two who decided to crawl into their bowls. Haaa! So cute.
> 
> What a beautiful litter, each and every one of them - superb!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are so cute! Adorable heads, but such serious expressions


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so precious, beautiful coloring. 

Thanks for sharing new pictures and the video of their first meal.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So beautiful! The video and pics certainly made me smile  Thanks for sharing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Gives me puppy fever looking at these...I love their shiny black eyes and noses and the sense that they are alert and checking out the world around them. What beautiful babies. I'll have to watch the video on my computer--it's not working on my iPad.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Uh-oh. I do believe I have a favorite pup-pup. Good thing I'm not keeping one.

Is it wrong to love love love the little pumpkin who chose to snuggle with me and wait to enjoy the available milk bar? 

3 weeks old and people are already booking their flights to come to CT and then bring the little ones to their new homes ...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha ha…. They do have a way of wriggling their little selves into our hearts…. That's very sweet. Hope they are all spoken for!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Of course they are already booking their flights! Nothing makes it more real than getting that flight or filling the car with gas to be on your way. I hope you will be able to get pictures of the people/families as they pick up their pup and share with us. Think that first litter would be so special, a memory you can go back to as pups age and start their own journeys. Personally I am glad we have at least 4 more full weeks to enjoy the litter and wish it was longer!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Uh-oh. I do believe I have a favorite pup-pup. Good thing I'm not keeping one.


Hmmm, are you sure about this?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - yes. They all are going to amazing homes with a lot of expertise and dedication to performance events. 

I have my Brady from Towhee's first litter, Towhee and Faelan are both in their prime and Casey also needs his time as he ages and slows to smell the rollables (I was going to say roses but he prefers the ***** stuff)

ETA : In light of another thread about waitlists etc  I _'believe'_ all the pups are going to amazing homes. This will be actually be confirmed when the pups go to their fur-ever homes. 




lhowemt said:


> Hmmm, are you sure about this?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just invited another puppy person to join us here.. She will be taking a boy back to sunny CA... Hope Kathy joins and finds us!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm getting a puuuuuppy! :--big_grin:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> I'm getting a puuuuuppy! :--big_grin:


You are adorable!

Any luck with the GFR mystery man?????


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just put a 24 hour hold on a plane ticket . I'd have bought it tonight, but figured since it's a free 24 hour guarantee hold I'd wait to buy until tomorrow. Looks like December 7 will be the big day!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Dec 7th sounds like a popular day  

Maybe everyone can make it on Saturday and we can have a Sunfire Golden Retriever TT puppy event !!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Jodie, don't know how you don't show up a day or two early and just camp out on their door step. I'm sure they would take pity on you and at least give you an electric blanket. Honestly, teasing aside, I am so proud that you are getting a pup and can't wait until you are posting your stories. Puppies, there is nothing in the world like them. Thanks to all the postings by Sunshine/Titan1 the litter is being adopted by all of us and for me, this has been such a wonder.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What fun! I didn't realize Jodie was taking one. They look absolutely lovely...so much so that I have to keep myself from getting too interested...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh the excitement of booking that plane ticket…. Do you have your puppy carrier Jodie?? If not, I can send you mine….

Do you have it all set in your head, the things you will do the same, the things you will try to do different etc. It is so much fun to see how this goes. Can't wait for the photos


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> What fun! I didn't realize Jodie was taking one. They look absolutely lovely...so much so that I have to keep myself from getting too interested...


I did such a great job of keeping just a casual interest. It was hard, but I was doing good. Then I spent three days with the stud dog, stud dog owner, and the breeder :uhoh:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I did such a great job of keeping just a casual interest. It was hard, but I was doing good. Then I spent three days with the stud dog, stud dog owner, and the breeder :uhoh:


Well, there's your mistake right there...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Puppies may get to feel dirt & grass under their feet for the first time today or tomorrow.. Let's hope for wamish weather - some sun would be great too  

So far we have had a beautiful autumn so if the weather could continue being pleasant it would be a good thing. 

BTW: When I arrived to visit yesterday there was some soaked food and a plate in the puppy room so of course I thought OK, I should feed them  I was a bit puzzled that 5 of the pups dived into the food but 3 did not. Barb had a bit of a laugh about that when I told her - I found out she had fed them shortly before I got there ... so 5 of the puppies are REALLY good eaters LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jodie*

Congrats on getting a puppy!
How far do you have to fly!?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It needs to stay in out until after I get there - I don't own a coat! Barb reminded me it cold be snowing when I get there. 

This will be my first time to have to potty train in the winter. All my past dogs were spring/summer babies.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Congrats on getting a puppy!
> How far do you have to fly!?


Louisiana to Dallas, then Dallas to Connecticut.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> Well, there's your mistake right there...


Titan was sucking up to Jodie big time... he really loves her...
He has some of the kindest dark eyes ever and totally seeks out eye contact and then just vibrates until he is invited...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Titan was sucking up to Jodie big time... he really loves her...
> He has some of the kindest dark eyes ever and totally seeks out eye contact and then just vibrates until he is invited...


Comet does the same thing! though he's a not-too-distant relative, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Those videos and pictures are to die for. I loved hearing the little puppy growls in the first video, too cute. The faces in the pictures...I want them all.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh dear ... TT puppy buyers beware  Towhee does that ... so does her son Brady ... Get ready for vibrating goldens people ::



Titan1 said:


> He has some of the kindest dark eyes ever and totally seeks out eye contact and then just vibrates until he is invited...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG, look what I found...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ROFL, I just read the golden vibrator edit:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> OMG, look what I found...


I love this collar!~


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> OMG, look what I found...


How many more times can it seem meant to be?

What is the latest on his akc name?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> How many more times can it seem meant to be?
> 
> What is the latest on his akc name?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sunfire's Ashes To Gold


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Very nice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Jodie, good luck in finding a warm coat. Hard for people to understand that our Southern stores don't sell heavy coats (I don't own one either). I make it all year with wind breakers and if I need more than this, I stay inside! I was at a show in PA a few winters ago and the rings were frozen! I ran over to a store and bought a thick twin bedspread and my toy breed and I wrapped up like a cocoon to keep warm. Guess that is why I live in the South! 

Love the collar you found - The Phoenix. Guess you got a "Wink" that this should be his name.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

These babies are growing fast!! Love their cute expressions!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I did such a great job of keeping just a casual interest. It was hard, but I was doing good. Then I spent three days with the stud dog, stud dog owner, and the breeder :uhoh:


Some things are just meant to be...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Deber said:


> Jodie, good luck in finding a warm coat. Hard for people to understand that our Southern stores don't sell heavy coats (I don't own one either). I make it all year with wind breakers and if I need more than this, I stay inside! I was at a show in PA a few winters ago and the rings were frozen! I ran over to a store and bought a thick twin bedspread and my toy breed and I wrapped up like a cocoon to keep warm. Guess that is why I live in the South!
> 
> Love the collar you found - The Phoenix. Guess you got a "Wink" that this should be his name.


I have this problem in occasion. I have coats but they're not heavy enough for snow country. I find the best thing is to get a good extra big windbreaker--lined if possible--and to wear it over as many layers as you need. A long sleeved cotton t shirt and a thin woolen sweater work great! I hate being cold!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This 'n that post 

I was just up to see the pups and they are adventurous!! Adorable as all get out. I did get to take pictures but on my good Nikon which requires a 'special' USB adapter to read the card so hopefully tonight I can load them. 

It is spritzing rain so although it is in the 60's the pups remain inside. Maybe tomorrow they will have their first outside adventure 

One male confirmation has not been received yet... bummer... I don't know if this means they have not sent it in or they are not going to. Guess we should allow a few more days, right?

And .... I'll put this here since a few people have asked, the pups will be transitioned to Large Breed Puppy Chow (Purina Pro Plan) 1-2 weeks before they go home on or after Dec 7th.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sierra Trading Post is a good outlet source for outdoor wear. You might be able to find something reasonable if you aren't too picky. There is also REI outlet, and Campmore, plus LLBean type places. A jacket with a hood is nice for outside pee breaks. If you are really cold averse consider a longer jacket. Lots of nice medium weight parkas out there now.

You will always feel warmer with wool or synthetic layers vs cotton. We have a saying - "Cotton kills!". A thermal tank top as a bottom layer to minimize bulk is a great core-warmer. Too much layering makes the transition from outside to inside challenging, where you may be overdressed. 

If you are concerned about getting really chilly there are also air activated heating pads available for hands and feet (REI has them). I also find the thermacare pads invaluable when I am doing cold weather rafting - I stick those on my core or shoulders and warm right back up.

Gosh, I guess I better quit being distracted and get my work done!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Titan x Towhee boys Nov 7 2013*

Today was a cloudy rainy day so Bill suggested we stand under the kitchen light for more lighting - the photos show the pups lighter than they truly are but here are the boys.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Titan x Towhee girls Nov 7 2013*

Today was a cloudy rainy day so Bill suggested we stand under the kitchen light for more lighting - the photos show the pups lighter than they truly are but here are the girls. Bill has a novel way of holding the puppies but it works


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are sooo cute and wrinkly. They all look like they should have bubbles over their head saying, "Whoa, what's with the bright light? What's happening?"


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Omg... I am dying here...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Look at those eyebrows! They are going to melt many hearts with their expressions.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Awwwww, Just adorable!!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What adorable babies, each one of them are just beautiful.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I need my fast forward button so I can fast forward a month! November is going to be the longest month ever!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just reserved a fairly local training facility from 1-4 on Dec 7th - appropriately enough in the 'Puppy Room'  Tails U Win in Manchester, CT



Loisiana said:


> I need my fast forward button so I can fast forward a month! November is going to be the longest month ever!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Just reserved a fairly local training facility from 1-4 on Dec 7th - appropriately enough in the 'Puppy Room'  Tails U Win in Manchester, CT


Eeeeeek!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Update for the day  

The pups are truly puppies now .. play biting, tugging on toes & pants, climbing to be picked up, exploring water buckets, clambering over the dividers in their area (initial puppy agility & body awareness), and while I was there we had a puppy escape LOL I think I even saw the beginnings of a tug-o-war game with one of their toys. Snugglers all when picked up but they are developing into their very own selves!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We're going to need more VIDEO!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hmmm. probably not until next week. I have plans for my big dogs this weekend.



Loisiana said:


> We're going to need more VIDEO!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

SQUEAL! How is Mama doing?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

mama is still doing great  Nice weight, shiny coat although less and less coat as the days go by.

I think she is now starting to think 'get your own food' to the pups when I am around LOL 

She will most likely start spending more time away from them in the coming week(s) as they all start getting used to being individuals. She too is becoming an escape artist when she wants to come into the kitchen for human company and probably human food 

So I think she is starting the weaning process and wanting her people to spend devoted time to her again although she is still very careful that each and every one of her puppies is carefully returned to their area when we are taking care of them - I swear she counts them and then relaxes enough to enjoy our attentions again. 

She is at the bedroom door (blocked by a gate and now an XPen too) barking away when I come into the house so she is starting to relax about the whole 'need to be with my puppies' belief.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> mama is still doing great  Nice weight, shiny coat although less and less coat as the days go by.
> 
> I think she is now starting to think 'get your own food' to the pups when I am around LOL
> 
> ...


I bet she's thinking "Motherhood is taxing. I just want to take a bath by myself!" :

The coat loss is from the hormone fluctuations, right? It'll all come back. I think I heard new mothers (humans) tend to go bald (thin hair) right after they have a baby.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, her coat will grow back  Last time it came in somewhat darker and definitely with more wave along her topline.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

::::::twiddles thumbs:::::::

I think I need to make myself very busy to make the time pass. Just sitting on the couch with my iPad isn't cutting it.

I've been searching amazon, etsy, and ebay for things baby Phoenix might would like. For hours on end. Still in love with that Phoenix collar the most.

Being a Christmas baby, I need to find a place to get Santa pictures!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ooooh, our mall has Santa pet pictures on Dec. 15! Need to find a baby Christmas collar!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I just found my future show shirt


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> mama is still doing great  Nice weight, shiny coat although less and less coat as the days go by.
> 
> I think she is now starting to think 'get your own food' to the pups when I am around LOL
> 
> ...


She's a good mama! I think human mamas could learn a lot from dogs... Make sure the kids are all right, and then have some fun of your own! LOL


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm eager for the video too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

I just gotta say I love these puppy threads! All the cuteness...excitement...cuteness... Love them!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, no pictures or video in this post but a bit of an update!!

It is closing in on Christmas time and the puppies will really be too young (in my ever so humble opinion) to head off to puppy stores and/or malls for puppies with Santa pictures. 

So ... TippyKayak has graciously agreed to not only come to our puppy party but to take pictures!! As everyone who has seen his pictures can attest, he takes awesome pictures -- happy happy joy joy


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Sorry, no pictures or video in this post but a bit of an update!!
> 
> It is closing in on Christmas time and the puppies will really be too young (in my ever so humble opinion) to head off to puppy stores and/or malls for puppies with Santa pictures.
> 
> So ... TippyKayak has graciously agreed to not only come to our puppy party but to take pictures!! As everyone who has seen his pictures can attest, he takes awesome pictures -- happy happy joy joy


How fun! This will be a great puppy party.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Sorry, no pictures or video in this post but a bit of an update!!
> 
> It is closing in on Christmas time and the puppies will really be too young (in my ever so humble opinion) to head off to puppy stores and/or malls for puppies with Santa pictures.
> 
> So ... TippyKayak has graciously agreed to not only come to our puppy party but to take pictures!! As everyone who has seen his pictures can attest, he takes awesome pictures -- happy happy joy joy


Well, this litter is basically an extended family of cousins to my guys (they're related to Jax somewhat, but the overlap between their pedigree and Comet's is particularly close), so it's kind of like going to the extended family reunion Christmas party.

Also, thank you for the kind comments about photos. I do reserve the right, however, to put the camera high on a table and roll around on the floor with puppies, at least for a few minutes of the party.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm on the search for the most perfect, cutest Christmas bandana ever made!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sooooooooo looking forward to see the pictures. 

Have fun Tippy!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Can not wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

tippykayak said:


> Well, this litter is basically an extended family of cousins to my guys (they're related to Jax somewhat, but the overlap between their pedigree and Comet's is particularly close), so it's kind of like going to the extended family reunion Christmas party.
> 
> Also, thank you for the kind comments about photos. I do reserve the right, however, to put the camera high on a table and roll around on the floor with puppies, at least for a few minutes of the party.


Thank you again for taking pictures for the families. I sure hope you get to snuggle with them!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nail clipping, bite checks (all look good), worming all went well today. Today Barb used clippers rather than the dremel so the pups should be used to both 

No gonads to check yet on the boys.

The pups are definitely starting to come racing to people - well when they are awake LOL A few even reached to be picked up - they so do not mind having their nails done


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> I'm on the search for the most perfect, cutest Christmas bandana ever made!


Try petgifter.com. Her bandannas are great! Can't wait to see the pictures of your pup. What a beautiful litter


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I forgot to mention - since they were being wormed we needed to know how much they weigh.

They range from 5-6 pounds.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> Also, thank you for the kind comments about photos. I do reserve the right, however, to put the camera high on a table and roll around on the floor with puppies, at least for a few minutes of the party.


Haha! Too funny! You are allowed just as long as you still get plenty of good pictures for all of us to enjoy!  I can't wait!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking forward to Christmas puppy pictures... I definitely think Santa's helper (Tippy) should have unlimited rolling on the floor time with the babes...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rolling around on the floor is highly encouraged - just make sure we know where the camera is (or have time to grab someone's) so that we can have pictures of your good times too 



tippykayak said:


> Well, this litter is basically an extended family of cousins to my guys (they're related to Jax somewhat, but the overlap between their pedigree and Comet's is particularly close), so it's kind of like going to the extended family reunion Christmas party.
> 
> Also, thank you for the kind comments about photos. I do reserve the right, however, to put the camera high on a table and roll around on the floor with puppies, at least for a few minutes of the party.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You know how when you have a baby puppy, and you get up in the morning, they are so excited to see you they wag their tails so fast they vibrate and they just cover you with kisses? Can't wait


----------



## sweetangle (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't wait to bring my puppy home... I am from Canada Ont and found a breeder in Ontario and hopefully Christmas.. but seeing this mommy's puppys and herring about all the new puppy owners wish and thaughts is amAzing and yet funny to... can't wait to see the Christmas pictures... if you need help .. can hold camera. Lol you can really roll and play with the babies... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - Towhee is now having to spend time away from her puppies and is not much liking it! Just an hour or 2 a day to start but boy was she happy when I let her back into the puppy room!

Her coat is still good and she appears to have a lot of milk yet - I am thinking she is not going to be back to her slim trim self as quickly this time... but she was dancing by my side while we were outside together for the first time since the puppies were born so she looks to be ready for some Towhee time!

Several puppies were eating their food while a few more were playing with each other although Towhee was in the room so they too are starting the weaning process - well either that or they'll take all the food they can get their little faces into


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

YAY!!! How old are they now? I love hearing the updates!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

the pups are almost 5 weeks already!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my-5 weeks!
Cant believe that.
So glad all is going smoothly


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

It's so hard to believe they are 5 wks already, yet at the same time, hard to get my brain around that they will be ready to go in just 3-4 wks! Think from this time forward would be my favorite, when the pups start noticing the world around them, wag tails and start running to a human person as they do their Mom. Those puppy personalities would surely start showing. Think this would be the hardest time for you (Sunrise/Titan1) cause you are probably starting to get your favorites and constantly looking at these new personalities as they merge. So hard to start trying to put the right pup with those on your list. Don't envy you, but how much fun!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - in some ways Titan1 is fortunate being probably about 1300 miles away; she watches the pups grow through pictures and videos 

In my case, well they are adorable and I love them. I don't have any favorites (yet  but welcome helping them learn how to be puppies who will be loved by their chosen families  

I have to say, being partial to dark golds and reds though .... these should truly be some beauties!

ETA: The puppies are placed based on their puppy testing which shows their natural strong & weak points. No training will take place prior to the testing so their true dogalities and instincts are what end up being evaluated. Love of following, eye contact, startle reflex & recovery, retrieving instinct, coming when called, chasing instinct and other tests determine which pups will go to which home. This is a performance litter and in some cases the pups will be going to performance & therapy homes, so it is important they are placed with the best match.



Deber said:


> It's so hard to believe they are 5 wks already, yet at the same time, hard to get my brain around that they will be ready to go in just 3-4 wks! Think from this time forward would be my favorite, when the pups start noticing the world around them, wag tails and start running to a human person as they do their Mom. Those puppy personalities would surely start showing. Think this would be the hardest time for you (Sunrise/Titan1) cause you are probably starting to get your favorites and constantly looking at these new personalities as they merge. So hard to start trying to put the right pup with those on your list. Don't envy you, but how much fun!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love to read about them... Wish I "needed" another golden...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't you always 'need' at least one more ? ::



Sally's Mom said:


> Love to read about them... Wish I "needed" another golden...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and just to share one of those 'oh crap' moments.

I received an eMail reminding me Towhee is due for her 3 year rabies booster!! My immediate thought was 'oh CRAP - she is still nursing'. Now this is a legal requirement in my state and if the booster is given late, you have to go back to a yearly booster. Luckily when I checked her actual certificate, her rabies does not expire until a few days after the puppies go home <phew>. Appointment for the shot has been made and she is so far in great shape so she should be able to get the booster on time.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Don't you always 'need' at least one more ? ::


Hmpf... What I really need is more puppy pictures and video. Hint, hint.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Hmpf... What I really need is more puppy pictures and video. Hint, hint.


Yeaaaaah!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip says he could use a little brother/cousin to play with him in the motel room right now!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Dremels charged & packed : check
Combs, brushes packed: check
Scissors packed: check
Good camcorder charged & packed: check
Good camera charged & packed: check

We are in for an adventure today  Puppies first outdoor outing & a spa day for Ms Towhee.

Boomers Dawn and I will be heading up in a few hours....running a few errands and waiting for the day to warm up first.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunrise, when you evaluate the pups, I know you have a guideline to check off, but do you find you go more with your "gut" feelings along with the testing results? When evaluated, do you both put in what you have seen in that individual pup and grade the best you can? Are there "tools" you use to test?

The difference between a high performance dog and a Therapy dog are, to me, at total opposite ends and yet I know many Therapy dogs that are also Obedience Ch. How in the world, or what do you look for that sets apart one from the other when you evaluate an individual puppy? 

Thank you for giving us this litter to ask so many questions about. I have learned so much about the detailed care and what goes into being a Breeder of the Best. Just never knew there was so much work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No real tools are used - some common household items are though. I may be forgetting some items but some examples are a pot with a spoon, a towel or blanket, an umbrella, wadded white paper and/or a pheasant wing. The basic test we use is the Volhard Puppy Aptitude test

Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test

The results are moderated somewhat or the puppy is retested after he has been awake for awhile if needed if the testing does not match with what Barb has seen as the puppies grow in case the pup is just having an off day but usually is a fairly accurate test.

Performance dogs can be hard and edgy but is this really breeding to the golden standard? 

They can be biddable with a great on/off switch - lovely workers with a high desire to please while working and calm loving dogs while at rest. The on/off switch may need some training to bring out but Barb & Mike (at Sunfire) strive for the multiple purpose golden who truly can be therapy dogs extraordinaire while exciting obedience/agility and hunting companions. 

They often succeed but yes, there are some dogs who might excel at obedience and/or field but be completely unhappy or incapable of therapy work - luckily, these hard wired and edgy traits are not what Sunfire breeds for. 

So, yes performance dogs and therapy dogs are often one and the same dogs when the entire golden retriever picture is looked at while making breeding choices. The edgier dogs (if there are any in this litter which we do not anticipate) will go to the most experienced homes.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you!

My brother was blind and was on a waiting list for over 10 yrs before he received his partner in crime, Rocco (Golden). John was 22 yrs and in college and was required to spend 2 wks in Beaumont to train with his therapy dog. I was allowed to go with him for the 1st week and found it the most interesting week in my life. One day I was allowed to spend in the nursery where little 10 wk old pups were first brought and training was already in force. The special love the trainers had, the patience, the skill level they had was beyond anything in my experience (back in the 70's), but was blown over with these pups (mainly goldens & labs). The calmness, yet the incredible knowledge could already be seen, the potential of these pups so great. Rocco was my brothers best friend for 15 yrs and the set of eyes my brother didn't have. There was much training to develop this, but have always wondered about the first two months a well bred pup goes through. Thus all my questions. 

I cannot wait until we can hear of the pups maturity, of the exciting lives ahead of them. Thank you for sharing so much and answering my questions. My family was the blessed to receive a wonderful dog who helped my brother function in a sighted world. Bless you for all you/Barb's hard work. So much planning and work..just never knew.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous litter!.
Love both parents amd make me wish,it was easy to find red Goldens,in France.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The girls 5 weeks old*

The girls on Nov 16 2013. 5 weeks old


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Th bottom girl is my favorite!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

but they are all absolutely adorable!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll take the one in the middle please !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The boys at 5 weeks*

The boys on Nov 16 2013


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had 4 Field Goldens in my life, but never got them as pups. Someday........
Like I said before , this is a dream litter !!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Last girl caught my heart... They are all adorable!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh how absolutely precious! Look at those sweet little noses with cowlicks, do kissable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

First time outside - I think they liked it!! Red dots on forehead for girls, blue dots for boys. They have also been clipped and color coded which is seen in this video. This was the first day since they have been old enough to go outside that is was warm enough as well.

ETA: they first went out to a covered X-Pen, then as the sun went behind clouds the cover was removed. After they had spent a short time (perhaps 10 minutes?) in the X-Pen, we thought they looked confident enough to begin exploring outside the XPen. I thought they had had enough excitement and so did not introduce them to the wood decking - that might be today along with cement flooring. A whole new world opening up for these pups and the weather looks like it might cooperate and hit the 50s so outside adventures are possible ... we have had our killing frosts already so warm days are a blessing


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I want the first boy! O my goodness he is adorable! How precious! I want him!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh thank you for my shot of puppy for the day. That was just wonderful....and all the little tails in perpetual motion...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

Love it! Those little butts just wriggling back and forth...and the one pulling on the pants leg... They are adorable!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What absolute dolls and loved the video. What a beautiful litter!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, perhaps I do have room for another puppy. Maybe even eight more. 

They are to die for. Such smuchy snuggly faces. All so cute.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is killing me..lol There is one little boy that is the spitting image of his daddy at that age.. wonder if they will notice one missing......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures and video-they are just beautiful and so very very precious. 

Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank You for the video, they are so adorable! Give them Hugs & Kisses from NJ!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh all those little Chubba, Chubbas; they are stealing my heart! Precious!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the bottom girl and the top boy.  Will watch the video when I get home so I can OHHHHHHHHHH and AHHHHHHHHHHHH over them.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Aww man they are just too cute. I am loving 3rd boy and girl just something about those smudge faces!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

heeheehee 

I have heard that the first thing Barb does when she gets home is to count the pups - guess she just does not trust us quite enough not to steal one or two or 8 away LOL

They were in the big puppy playscape today 



Titan1 said:


> This is killing me..lol There is one little boy that is the spitting image of his daddy at that age.. wonder if they will notice one missing......


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!
Oh my I want to be in the middle of that pack. They are too adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It is a good thing you live far away and the puppies are all spoken for! They are to darn cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I blinked and the golden babies became golden puppies 

Today they were outside tugging, running around, wrestling, jumping up to be picked up, trying to balance on a round soft plastic ball about 4 inches in diameter and rolling with the flow, picking up and running around with toys, running through the playscapes playing tag or whatever the doggie equivalent is and just generally being an absolute blur of joy and activity !! 

Towhee was prancing and happy as well !


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I blinked and the golden babies became golden puppies
> 
> Today they were outside tugging, running around, wrestling, jumping up to be picked up, trying to balance on a round soft plastic ball about 4 inches in diameter and rolling with the flow, picking up and running around with toys, running through the playscapes playing tag or whatever the doggie equivalent is and just generally being an absolute blur of joy and activity !!
> 
> Towhee was prancing and happy as well !


This is when they really seem like happy goofy Goldens I'm guessing.... More than just cute cuddly chubba wubbas, LOL. I can just them with mama out there rolling around.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

sunrise said:


> i blinked and the golden babies became golden puppies
> 
> today they were outside tugging, running around, wrestling, jumping up to be picked up, trying to balance on a round soft plastic ball about 4 inches in diameter and rolling with the flow, picking up and running around with toys, running through the playscapes playing tag or whatever the doggie equivalent is and just generally being an absolute blur of joy and activity !!
> 
> Towhee was prancing and happy as well !


WHERE ARE THE PICTURES AND VIDEOS!!?!?!

Apparently it won't let me write that in all caps unless I also post some stuff that isn't. Weird.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No videos - I was not expecting this dramatic of a change  Yesterday they had a visitor and were all tired out apparently, today they were just absolutely positively beyond adorable!!

@Kathleen, mama isn't really allowed to rumble with the puppies - Barb has had serious (as in life threatening, surgical repairs needed) injuries with adults and puppies zooming together - what they were doing today is Towhee was running around the playscape fencing on the outside while the pups were zooming around on the inside. Please don't misunderstand, they are allowed plenty of time together and playing/snuggling just not in an unrestrained area like outside where a full grown playful adult can easily accidently injure a little one.

An unexpected noise was encountered and conquered as well - the oil truck came & delivered 900 or so gallons of oil with the truck noises and clanging while the piping was uncovered fairly close to the playscape too. They were intrigued but took it in stride. There is also hunt dog training in the next property so they too (my dogs all have gunshots as part of their lives) are getting used to gun fire and barking dogs....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> @Kathleen, mama isn't really allowed to rumble with the puppies - Barb has had serious (as in life threatening, surgical repairs needed) injuries with adults and puppies zooming together - what they were doing today is Towhee was running around the playscape fencing on the outside while the pups were zooming around on the inside. Please don't misunderstand, they are allowed plenty of time together and playing/snuggling just not in an unrestrained area like outside where a full grown playful adult can easily accidently injure a little one.


I just saw an article about a 5 week old puppy who had to have his eye removed when the sire accidentally got too rough with him during play time. So glad y'all are taking precautions.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I second the demand for more pictures and videos.. there is one person here dying to see the babies before they all go home.. I really love the babies at this stage where they are getting a voice and attitude...it makes me smile!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Weather is iffy and we have the Thanksgiving Cluster this weekend so I am not sure when the next opportunity for photos and videos might be. 

Hopefully before too much time has passed though


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just feeling a bit pensive I guess. These puppies will be well traveled if they test out as what their new owners are wanting. To date if appears they will be traveling

2 to Florida
1 to LA
1 to NJ
1 to Long Island
1 to MN
1 to Calif
1 to Canada

Kind of odd to think of them being so far away even as they are learning the rough & tumble business of being lively golden puppies. We can see their dogalities emerging and to date ... well it looks like Titan & Towhee did very, very well  

I just loved watching a few of them working & learning to balance on that ball - I mean who would have even thought they would think of something like that ? LOL


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Stomp stomp stomp (of feet) Photos and/or video puuuhhhhleeeeze? They will be gone soon and it will all be over. At least for the most part for most of us. This is the best age!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow they are all going real far away!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You know these babies are going to make you and Towhee. Michelle and Titan so proud in the great homes.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

They're so cute! I want them all 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

They are going from one end of our continent to about the other - Wow! Just seems like days since they first opened their eyes and started to stumble about, to now playing and figuring out their world. Such a short time, seems like we just blinked and they are so mature. Again Wow!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Deber said:


> They are going from one end of our continent to about the other - Wow! Just seems like days since they first opened their eyes and started to stumble about, to now playing and figuring out their world. Such a short time, seems like we just blinked and they are so mature. Again Wow!


Hmphf, try waiting on one of them and feel the days draaaaaaaaaaag by!


----------



## Johnnymac (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes....Here is the Canada rep!.. East Coast Canada (New Brunswick). Can't wait!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Johnnymac said:


> Yes....Here is the Canada rep!.. East Coast Canada (New Brunswick). Can't wait!


Welcome! I am so glad you joined and hope you will post updates as your puppy grows! I am sure you will find that your new family member has quite the fan club on the forum!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Johnnymac said:


> Yes....Here is the Canada rep!.. East Coast Canada (New Brunswick). Can't wait!


Yay! Pictures as your pup grows please! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Johnnymac said:


> Yes....Here is the Canada rep!.. East Coast Canada (New Brunswick). Can't wait!


:wave::wave::wave: Hello  I'm so glad you joined! Hopefully we will get to see how your little one grows it is truly going to be something special. Feel free to post tons of pictures were kinda big on those


----------



## Johnnymac (Nov 21, 2013)

Will do! I actually had been viewing this string for photo's so I too like to see them grow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins & welcome 

They are some wonderful pups 



Johnnymac said:


> Yes....Here is the Canada rep!.. East Coast Canada (New Brunswick).  Can't wait!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope to get some pictures this upcoming week - this weekend does not really look promising for pictures.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Where did the name Towhee come from?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee is from the Sunfire bird line (her dam was Chickie aka Sunfire's Rocky MT Chickadee OD ) while her sire is Windrush's Desert Storm CDX RA SH CCA WCX VC CGC 

Barb named her Sunfire's Desert Towhee before she came to live with me. The name truly fits my happy, bouncy and energetic little Towhee bird and so she is still called Towhee (pronounced 2E). Towhee is pictured below enjoying the aftermath of one of our blizzards.



Ksdenton said:


> Where did the name Towhee come from?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> I hope to get some pictures this upcoming week - this weekend does not really look promising for pictures.


I live close. It's pouring at my house right now (in Clinton). And it is supposed to be pretty cold this weekend.

The puppies are adorable. I know where to look now when it's time for my next golden. Ella is a still a puppy but I'm already thinking about getting another. Won't be for a few years though.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all, is there anyone here who is following this thread who is not a Facebook friend or on the Sunfire Golden page?

Thanks - pm's woild be fine.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Hey all, is there anyone here who is following this thread who is not a Facebook friend or on the Sunfire Golden page?
> 
> Thanks - pm's woild be fine.


I'm not


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Hey all, is there anyone here who is following this thread who is not a Facebook friend or on the Sunfire Golden page?
> 
> Thanks - pm's woild be fine.


Neither am I 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Me neither.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Me neither


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Hey all, is there anyone here who is following this thread who is not a Facebook friend or on the Sunfire Golden page?
> 
> Thanks - pm's woild be fine.


I am not on Facebook at all


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay - I'll set up a Tumblr page and let you know ....

I will not be updating this page further.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

sad to see the last post as the thread is a great resource to see the level of socialization, dedication and care that is put into setting these pups up for success--far more than a BYB breeder parking the litter in the living room to have the family kids run rough shod over them and calling it socialization.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> Okay - I'll set up a Tumblr page and let you know ....
> 
> I will not be updating this page further.


Why? I would still like to have updates and I am not on Facebook


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You don't need to be on Facebook to see Tumblr 




Eowyn said:


> Why? I would still like to have updates and I am not on Facebook


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Hey all, is there anyone here who is following this thread who is not a Facebook friend or on the Sunfire Golden page?
> 
> Thanks - pm's woild be fine.


I don't think I am a FB friend nor am I following the Sunfire page. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Okay - I'll set up a Tumblr page and let you know ....
> 
> I will not be updating this page further.


Sharon??
What did I miss?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not, but really enjoy this thread. Please let me know about the tumbler page.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Unjustified and personal attacks from Alaska7133 and Traildogs that have me concerned; that were apparently fueled by others who have not stepped forward but are mentioned as 'others'. 

These pups and my dogs are the most important thing in the world to me and I am feeling the need to protect them.



Titan1 said:


> Sharon??
> What did I miss?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not blame you, and I would feel the same way. A tiny handful of bullies are being so intimidating, and finding your inner mama tiger is understandble. You are always so diplomatic and careful on the forum. I feel so sad that happened, I can't understand why it was allowed, I am proud none of us replied in kind, and I carried it with me throughout the day. This was the first thing written on our forum that has ever made me feel like leaving it bc you are the last person to deserve that..


----------



## sweetangle (Oct 28, 2013)

I enjoy hearing about your puppies and how thay are 
And how much the new owners will enjoy them... I am sad and angerd by others who have taken the Joy away on the updates.. not fare.. I wish to still follow your beautiful puppies 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I must have missed something too!?! I am very sorry, this forum would miss your input very much. I am hoping that you continue to share with the rest of us, who look forward to your updates so much. I hope a couple of bad apples don't spoil the whole thing.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I am so sorry to hear this, but would feel the same way. I look forward to watching them grow on Facebook. Sweet little angels.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I,just,came back to this forum and fell in love,with this thread & puppies.
Beautiful pups & parents made me want another golden.
Would love to follow you,on FB.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Very sad how people choose to treat each other. I don't understand people's joy in attacking other people. How does someone feel so righteous when they know nothing about the other person and what's going on in their own life and possible challenges they may be going through. We need to encourage each other and support each other. I don't know what these attacks were about but I hope they stop. I too have enjoyed this thread and the puppies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread is being closed by the request of the OP


----------

